# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Права юзеров

## Irina

*Права любого юзера на форуме.* 


1. Каждый юзер имеет право отбрасывать свою тень на форум.

2. Каждый юзер имеет право на часть пространства, равную объему его аватара.

3. Каждый юзер имеет право на лево,на прямо, на право , на бан.и на разбан.

4. Каждый юзер имеет право потреблять и выделять мессаги..

5. Каждый юзер имеет право набирать и сбрасывать вес репутации.

6. Каждый юзер имеет право применять и испытывать на себе силу модератора.

7. Каждый юзер имеет право ускориться и затормозить.

8. Каждый юзер имеет право колебаться и волноваться.

9. Каждый юзер имеет право колебать и волновать других.

10. Каждый юзер имеет право не быть заколебанным и взволнованным другими.

11. Каждый юзер имеет право находиться в положении на форуме или в положении вне форума, а каждый второй - просто в положении.

12. Каждый юзер имеет право молчать, а каждый второй - не пользоваться этим правом.

13. Каждый юзер имеет право на неограниченный информационный ресурс в режиме чтения и записи.

14. Каждый юзер имеет право фильтровать входящие и выходящие информационные потоки.

15. Каждый юзер имеет право шевелить частями тела, которые у него шевелятся, и мозгами, в случае их наличия.

16. Каждый юзер имеет право думать о чем-то, о том о сем, ни о чем и черт-те о чем.

17. Каждый юзер имеет право думать головой или любым другим местом или маршировать перед монитором.

18. Каждый юзер имеет право рассчитывать на себя или на себя самого или только на себя самого.

19. Каждый юзер имеет право на общение и одиночество.

20. Каждый юзер имеет право неоднократно кипятиться и один раз остыть.


*P.S. Просьба не воспринимать буквально. Тема находится в разделе Юмор*

----------

